
US Threatens ICC Staff Families With Consequences in response to war crime probe - notRobot
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2020/03/18/bashing-probe-us-war-crimes-pompeo-threatens-family-icc-staff-consequences
======
senectus1
|"It has recently come to my attention that the chef de cabinet to the
prosecutor, Sam Shoamanesh, and the head of jurisdiction, complementarity, and
cooperation division, Phakiso Mochochoko, are helping drive ICC prosecutor
Fatou Bensouda's effort to use this court to investigate Americans," the
secretary of state said. "I'm examining this information now and considering
what the United States' next steps ought to be with respect to these
individuals and all those who are putting Americans at risk."

|"We want to identify those responsible for this partisan investigation and
their family members who may want to travel to the United States or engage in
activity that's inconsistent with making sure we protect Americans," he
continued.

That whole administration is being run like it binged watch a bunch of Mafia
themed movies and decided it was a good way to run a country...

~~~
manicdee
Dear GOP: if you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear.

(also please stop persecuting our media for publishing reports of atrocities
in Afghanistan — if you don’t want to be punished for war crimes, don’t commit
war crimes)

------
oxide
Leave families out of it, period.

You don't target people's children out of spite, it's unethical and frankly,
wrong. Why should family members of the ICC be held at the airport to be
interrogated like suspected criminals? What possible explanation is there?

How is this a partisan investigation?

------
mathiasrw
This is outrages

------
gruez
hot take: If the ICC doesn't have jurisdiction in the US, and the ICC is
basically a foreign entity, why shouldn't they be treated the same as if the
MPS[1] was "investigating" DoD officials? Should they get a free pass because
most of the other western countries are part of it?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministry_of_Public_Security_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministry_of_Public_Security_of_the_People%27s_Republic_of_China)

~~~
jbapple
Maybe it depends on what activities the ICC engages in within the US. Le Monde
doesn’t have “jurisdiction” in the US (or anywhere) to arrest anyone, but they
still do investigations, which are presumably still legal for foreign
journalists in the US.

